# Why so many patches this week?



## dave (Feb 8, 2014)

Just curious, why were the so many patches in ports this week?  Was there a tree-wide update?


```
Updating from Sat Feb  1 03:13:32 PST 2014 to Fri Feb  7 21:52:39 PST 2014.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 23939 patches...
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2014)

There were some issues with the snapshot software. It, incorrectly, marked everything as changed.


----------

